# Hurt and Confused



## thebatswife (Apr 9, 2012)

This is my first time on this site, here is my story. I'm hoping if someone reads this they can give me some advise cause honestly I am being pulled in two directions.

I've been with my husband for 7 years married 5 years. We have two kids together. The married life has not been easy but up until a couple of months ago we made it work. My husband took a job at home as customer service for AT&T. He started working long hours. I would come home just to have him disappear into the office. I would be so tired from work but I had to cook, take care of the kids and clean up after them, they also didn't go to bed at a decent hours so I would be tired staying up with them until 1 in the morning. Well he was upset the house wasn't cleaned right many of times and all I can say is I'm tired. Also with not cleaning right I would also be too tired to have sex with him. 2 maybe 3 weeks would go by with out having sex. Well on 2/29 he left his phone at home while he went bowling with his brother. I see a text message from this woman that said "you've been on my mind all day, you must of cast a spell on me" when I confronted him he said it was a clue to a word she spell on words with friend (a word game like scrabble). A few weeks pass by and on 3/16 he sits me down to confess, he had lied to me one night and went to meet up with her. They had sex and have been talking since until 3/9. He said it was just sex, I was difficult to get along with and she was there. I asked him all the questions I shouldn't of asked such as detail and he answered me. Now not only did he make me feel less of a woman, I've also lost all trust in him. I don't know if I can get past this and start to correct my marriage or if I should just end it now.


----------

